# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Dona Candida [Don Baldo, Μύρινα Εξπρές, Νήσος Κέα, Χιόνη, Dania Hellas, Λέανδρος]

## captain 83

Σύμφωνα και με τα αποτελέσματα του τελευταίου ΣΑΣ, ζητήθηκε αποδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την γραμμή Λαύριο-Κέα και οι φήμες που θέλουν να το έχει πουλήσει ο Γούτος αρχίζουν να επιβεβαιώνονται.

----------


## Apostolos

Λέτε να πάρει κανένα άλλο?

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός ξέρει να μας πεί την "βαθιά" ιστορία του? Ξέρω πως το hull ανοίκει σε αδερφό του Σαρωνικός...

----------


## esperos

Απόστολε  πήγαινε  καταρχήν  στο  www.alphamarine.gr/pages/greek/passengers.html  θα  μάθεις  κάποια  πράγματα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το αρχικό όνομα του ημιτελούς σκαριού που αποτέλεσε τη βάση στην οποία χτίστηκε το Μύρινα λεγόταν ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Σύμφωνα με όσα είχε γράψει σε παλιό τεύχος ο "Ε" η ναυπήγηση του είχε ξεκινήσει το 1975.

----------


## JASON12345

Kai ti ennoeis imiteloys.

----------


## Ellinis

ημιτελές σημαίνει οτι δεν είχε τελείωσει η κατασκευή του. Τώρα σε ποιό στάδιο είχε σταματήσει δεν ξέρω. Υποθέτω οτι δεν πρέπει να ήταν πολύ προχωρημένο.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι  δεν  επρόκειτο  για  ημιτελές  αλλά  για  ολοκληρωμένο  πλοίο  που  είχε  όπως  ειπώθηκε  το  όνομα  ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Esperos, μήπως ξέρεις αν είχε δρομολογηθεί ως ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και σε ποιά γραμμή;

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Ελληνίς  δεν  γνωρίζω  αν  το  ΄ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ  δραστηριοποιήθηκε  σε  κάποια  ακτοπλοΐκή  γραμμή  δεν  είχα  διαβάσει  κάτι  σχετικό  στον  τύπο  τουλάχιστον,  το  περίεργο  είναι  ότι  το  πλοίο  πουλήθηκε  κάποια  στιγμή  σε  πλειστηριασμό  σε  Σύριους  και  ξανά  μετά  αγοράστηκε  από  Έλληνες.

----------


## scoufgian

ξεκινησε το μυρινα express απο τι λιμανι του λαυριου, με βαρκα την ελπιδα.τωρα αν θα παει στη δραπετσωνα ή στην ελευσινα,ο θεος και η ψυχη του.θα δουμε.

----------


## scoufgian

και η πορεια του πλοιου μας δικαιωσε!!!τελικα τα βρηκε σκουρα ,στα νερα του σαρωνικου και γυριζει πισω ,στο Λαυριο.Ειπε κι αυτο να κανει κανα μιλι να δικαιολογησει τη παρουσια του στις ελληνικες θαλασσες.

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο εχει αγοραστει απο αγοραστες στη _Χιλη_. Το περασμα του στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου :Very Happy:  το εχει αναλαβει η Redwise. Σιγα σιγα το ετοιμαζουν και λογικα συντομα θα μας αφησει. Πολυ πιθανο να εχει βγει για δοκιμαστικο και επιστρεφει στο Λαυριο.

----------


## Leo

Είμαι πολύ περίεργος αν κάποιο άλλο πλοίο θα το αντικαταστήσει στην γραμμή Κύθνου και Κέας Κύθνου... ή θα ψάχνουν οι άνθρωποι της Κύθνου πλοίο όπως και άλλες χρονιές. Υπάρχει καμια φήμη, είδηση?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Δε πιστευω οτι θα υπαρξει καποιος που να αντικαταστησει το δρομολογιο του Μυρινα .... Ισως να κανει κανα δροομολογιο το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ και οτι κανει το Χοζοβιωτισσα και το Τηνου.....

----------


## nautikos

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το πλοιο μας αφησε οριστικα στις 29/2...

----------


## esperos

¶στο  να  πάει  στο  καλό. Σε  μας  αφήνει  την  ιστορία  του.

----------


## captain 83

Μπορεί να δούμε το δρομολόγιο Λααύριο-Κέα-Κύθνος.

----------


## Leo

Εννοείς το ίδιο πλοίο και τα δυό λιμάνια ε?... χμμμ... Την Μέση και υψηλή περίοδο νομίζω δεν θα φθάνει ένα πλοίο για την γραμμή με δυο νησιά συγχρόνως. Πήγα, σχετικά πρόσφατα, Κυριακή πρωί με τον Μακεδόνα στην Τζιά και γύρισα το απόγευμα με τον ίδιο... Στο πήγαινε όλα καλά, αλλά στό ελα (πρόν Λάυριο),  πανικός και από αυτοκίνητα και από επιβάτες. Δεν ξέρω πολλά από την γραμμή της Τζιάς και καθόλου για τη Κύθνο.... Όμως νομίζω δεν φτάνουν ο Μακεδόνας ή/και το Μαρμάρι για τα δύο νησιά σε μέσηκαι υψηλή περίοδο.

----------


## xara

MIRINA EXPRESS IMO No 8869335. Built 1991. RO-RO. 1168 GRT. Pictured at anchor off Cristobal, Panama. Apr 08. Possibly now under Barbados flag.



source: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## Ellinis

Μεγαλία ο Γούτος... έφτασε το σινιάλο του μέχρι τον Παναμά :mrgreen:

Περίεργο πάντως που δεν έχουν αλλάξει ακόμη οι Χιλιανοί το όνομα του, όπως και οτι ένα μήνα μετά την αναχώρηση του ήταν ακόμη στα μισά του δρόμου.

----------


## esperos

Το νέο του όνομα έτσι όπως το εμφανίζουν οι νέοι του πλοιοκτήτες πρέπει να είναι  DON BALDO.

----------


## grangelo

Αλλο ενα Ελληνικο πλοιο σε ξενες θαλασσες!
Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!
Εδω, πριν απο ενα περιπου χρονο στην κυθνο!

6_4_07 (13).JPG

----------


## xara

Κι εδώ, σήμερα, στη Χιλή

*Don Baldo*
Naviera Austral ferry Don Baldo purchased from Greece earlier this year for the Puerto Montt - Chaiten run. Unfortunately the eruption of Volcan Chaiten few weeks after she arrived and the subsequent evacuation of the town ( they went back and evacuated all the dogs a few weeks ago) have put her future in doubt.
Seen today on the Navimag berth, Angelmo, Pto Montt

Πηγη:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά το βρίσκω με τα νέα του χρώματα, για τα μάτια μου ομορφότερο απο ποτέ.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά όμορφο, και με τα σινιάλα του μπαρμπα-Γούτου να παραμένουν στην τσιμινιέρα!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Κι εδώ, σήμερα, στη Χιλή
> 
> *Don Baldo*
> Naviera Austral ferry Don Baldo purchased from Greece earlier this year for the Puerto Montt - Chaiten run. Unfortunately the eruption of Volcan Chaiten few weeks after she arrived and the subsequent evacuation of the town ( they went back and evacuated all the dogs a few weeks ago) have put her future in doubt.
> Seen today on the Navimag berth, Angelmo, Pto Montt
> 
> Πηγη:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/


Έχω συνυθίσει να το βλέπω κόκκινο και τώρα κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά.... :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noulos

Κ' εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά στο μάτι! :?

----------


## vinman

Στην Τζιά πρίν μερικά χρόνια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19640

(Γ.Φωτιάδης - Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## dimitris

> Κι εδώ, σήμερα, στη Χιλή
> 
> *Don Baldo*
> Naviera Austral ferry Don Baldo purchased from Greece earlier this year for the Puerto Montt - Chaiten run. Unfortunately the eruption of Volcan Chaiten few weeks after she arrived and the subsequent evacuation of the town ( they went back and evacuated all the dogs a few weeks ago) have put her future in doubt.
> Seen today on the Navimag berth, Angelmo, Pto Montt
> 
> Πηγη:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/


το λογοτυπο της Goutos Lines στα φουγαρα παραμενει παντος... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SpyrosB

Μια παλιά φώτο απο ένα καράβι που μας έχει λήψει. 

Απόπλους απο την Κύθνο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυρινα εξπρες στην κυθνο το σεπτεμριο του 2007
myrina.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Βen πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία με καταπληκτικά χρώματα.Ευχαριστούμε._

----------


## alcaeos

Ας δούμε το πλοίο με τα νέα του χρώματα που μου θυμίζουν τα χρώματα της *ENDEAVOR LINES*
  Πάντως  του πάνε μια χαρά!!!!
http://www.navieraustral.cl/images/donbaldo_g.jpg
http://www.navieraustral.cl/flota.html

----------


## BULKERMAN

ποιος αντεγραψε ποιον στα χρωματα δεν ξερουμε μονο...

----------


## lavriotis

ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΧΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mυρινα Εξπρες*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O231.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΙΣ 15 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2007.
Pict20070315.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μirina express στην κυθνο το σεπτεμβριο του 2007


mur.JPG

----------


## tzia-kea

ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - DON BALDON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAyDQMFWyJk

----------


## nikosnasia

2007 Εν πλω προς Ανδρο.
Pict20070315.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

nikosnasia KAI AYTO ???
Απιστευτο αρχειο!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Και για οποιους ενδιαφερονται να φτιαξουν το πλοιο στο Virtual Sailor μια μικρη βοηθεια ΕΔΩ  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα πλοιο απο απο την ανοιξιατικη Χιλη μας χαιρεταει... :Very Happy: 

donbaldo.JPG

----------


## thanasisch

mia fwtografia liges meres prin to xasoume gia ta ksena...
SP_A0034.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε thanasisch για την υπεροχη χειμερινη φωτο και καλα ταξιδια!

----------


## thanasisch

oi 2 agapes tou goutou liges meres prin xwristoun ta taksidia tous...


SP_A0032.jpg


afierwneni ston Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξανα ευχαριστω φιλε thanasisch για τις μοναδικες φωτο!Ελπιζω καποια μερα να ξανασυνταξιδεψουμε

----------


## Appia_1978

Είχε καμπίνες το πλοίο; Ή γνωρίζει κανείς εάν του έφτιαξαν μερικές οι Χιλιανοί;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλοιο διεθετε 63 κλινες αφου ηταν ναυπηγημενο για την γραμμη της λημνου, απο οπου πηρε και το ονομα μυρινα.Πλοιαρχος του για πολλα χρονια,μεχρι την πωληση του,ηταν ο καπτα χρηστος χατζηστεκωτης απο την μαρτυρικη αμμοχωστο κυπρου.Σημερα τον παντα φιλοξενο καπτα χρηστο τον βρισκουμε στην γεφυρα του ανανεωμενου <Μακεδων>

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ λοιπον βγαινει απο το λιμανι της κυθνου τον σεπτεμβριο του 2007.Να θυμησω οτι το Μυρινα ηταν ενα πλοιο το οποιο αρχικα προοριζοταν για φερυ ανοιχτου τυπου οπως και το Απολλων Ελλας,Αγιος Νεκταριος Αιγινας, Μαρθα και Καρυστος

7-8 sep 2007 (137).jpg

Για τον thanasiscy

----------


## thanasisch

> Είχε καμπίνες το πλοίο; Ή γνωρίζει κανείς εάν του έφτιαξαν μερικές οι Χιλιανοί;


to ploio eixe kampines epivatwn an den kanw lathos gyrw sta 60 krevatia.allwste to arxiko sxedio itan na kanei tin grammi rafina-lemno.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!

Όμορφο πλοίο.
Ορίστε και ένα γενικό πλάνο από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του:

distrib_donbaldo.jpg

Παρεπιπτόντως, η εταιρεία του διαθέτει και παντόφλα με .. καμπίνες παρακαλώ ...!!!

----------


## thanasisch

Myrina express in shipyard of Talcahuano, Chile 

23/04/2008

P4240027.JPG


gia to Ben Bruce

----------


## erenShip

κριμα που εφυγε το καραβάκι μας!

----------


## Ellinis

> Να θυμησω οτι το Μυρινα ηταν ενα πλοιο το οποιο αρχικα προοριζοταν για φερυ ανοιχτου τυπου οπως και το Απολλων Ελλας,Αγιος Νεκταριος Αιγινας, Μαρθα και Καρυστος


Aυτό που είχε γραφτεί σε γνωστό περιοδικό παλαιότερα ήταν πως το ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ είχε φτιαχτεί από ένα κομμάτι του ανοιχτού τύπου ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

Για το ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ έχω διαβάσει πως είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα. 
Κάποια στιγμή ανήκε σε κάποια West Africa Shipping και κάποια άλλη το είχαν πάρει Σύριοι. Τελικά το 1986 πουλήθηκε στην "Πανκρητική Ν.Ε." για να μετανομαστεί σε DANIA HELLAS. Μάλλον από εκεί το πήρε ο Γούτος.

----------


## Ellinis

Σιγά σιγά το κουβάρι της πρό-Γούτου ιστορίας του πλοίου ξετυλίγεται.
Από το καιρό που έγραψα το παραπάνω ποστ, έμαθα πως το πλοίο είχε πάρει και άλλα δυο ονόματα αφού μετονομάστηκε το 1988 σε ΧΙΟΝΗ και το 1990 σε ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ. 
Άραγε το όνομα ΧΙΟΝΗ να συνδέεται με πώληση στο Μινιώτη; Ίσως να το προόριζε να το μετασκευάσει για πλόες στη Χίο και τελικά το μεταπούλησε για να πάρει το 1990 το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ που το μετονόμασε ΧΙΟΝΗ.
Λογικά το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ πρέπει να ήταν μια πρώτη επιλογή ονόματος όταν αγοράστηκε από το Γούτο. Καλύτερα να το είχε κρατήσει μιας και στη Κέα έμεινε να ταξιδεύει.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Ellinis  το  πλοίο  αυτό  έχει  μεγάλη  ιστορία.  Το  αποκαλώ  ως  ''Το  πλοίο  που  απαρνήθηκε  τον  εαυτό  του''.
Σκέψου  ότι  υπήρξε  και  η  <<κηδεία>>  του  ως  ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΕΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σκέψου  ότι  υπήρξε  και  η  <<κηδεία>>  του  ως  ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΕΑ.


Δηλαδή ανακοινώθηκε πως πήγαινε για σκραπ;

Αλήθεια, καμία φωτογραφία από την προ-90 "ζωή του" έχεις στο μαγικό σεντούκι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε ειπωθει πως προηρθε απο καποιο κοματι απο καποιο ημιτελες αδελφο του Σαρωνικος.Ομως εχει ειπωθει παλι οτι το σαρωνικος ειχε αλλα τρια αδελφα, που προφανως δεν ολοκληρωθηκαν που προοριζονταν για φορτηγα.Αν υπολογισουμε οτι το Ποσειδων Ελλας ηταν να γινει καλωδιακο, αυτο ειναι βεβαιο, και μετα εγινε ΕΓ/ΟΓ τοτε πολλα ειναι τα πιθανα σεναρια για το Μυρινα Εξπρες

photos (344).jpg


Στη φωτο απο εναν δεξαμενισμο του το 1997 βλεπουμε οτι ειναι πλοιο χτισμενο πανω σε αλλο πλοιο αν δειτε προσεκτικα

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν το Corfu Sea είναι τα ύφαλα

----------


## esperos

> Δηλαδή ανακοινώθηκε πως πήγαινε για σκραπ;
> 
> Αλήθεια, καμία φωτογραφία από την προ-90 "ζωή του" έχεις στο μαγικό σεντούκι;


Δυστυχώς  δεν  διαθέτω  τέτοιες  φωτογραφίες  υπάρχουν  μόνον  δύο  στην  ιστοσελίδα  της  εταιρείας  Αlphamarine  Ltd  που  εκπόνησε  την  μελέτη  μετασκευής  του.  Εγώ  το  θυμάμαι  μόνο  κατά  τις  επισκέψεις  μου  στο  Πέραμα  όπου  το  έβλεπα  στο  ναυπηγείο  Megatechnica  ή  ΕΛΘΩΜ  δεν  θυμάμαι  ακριβώς,  όπου  ήταν  χωρίς  πλώρη  ακόμη.

----------


## esperos

> Σαν το Corfu Sea είναι τα ύφαλα


Πράγματι  Απόστολε,  από  τις  πληροφορίες  της  ιστοσελίδας  της  Alphamarine,  το  πλοίο  απέκτησε  sponsons  για  βελτίωση  της  ευστάθειας  του  και  είναι  παρόμοιου  τύπου  με  του  μακαρίτικου  ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  αλλά  και  πιο  πρόσφατα  με  αυτά  του  ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## lavriotis

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Γούτος δεν έπρεπε να το πουλήσει το βαπόρι γιατί ήταν πολύ πιο καινούριο απ΄ τον Μακεδώνα χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω το βαπόρι  και δεύτερον ήταν ένα πλοίο που είχε σταθερή κίνηση η θα μπορούσε να τα έχει και τα δύο βαπόρια!

----------


## SteliosK

Φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση το βαποράκι.


slide-1170x450.jpg 12103474175_6612338841_b.jpg
Φωτογραφίες από το site της εταιρείας του http://www.navieraustral.cl/
Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του http://www.navieraustral.cl/naves/don-baldo/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι γράφτηκε στο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ (τεύχος Ιουνίου) για πιθανή επιστροφή του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, μιας και έχει βγει προς πώληση (καλά, όλα τα πλοία και πάντα προς πώληση είναι) και ίσως υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον για την απόκτηση του από ελληνικά συμφέροντα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου πριν λίγους μήνες (Μάρτιος 2014) στο Puerto Montt (Παταγονία) της Χιλής.

flickr_DigiPhotus_09-03-2014.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr_DigiPhotus_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην παρακατω σελιδα θα δειτε θαυμαστα παραγματα απο την μετασκευη του....

http://mobile.alphamarine.gr/project...-express-1990/


;ujo;j.JPGuglui.JPG8k8y8o.JPG

Eιναι οπως τα ειχε περιγραψει ο espreros το ναυπηγειο ηταν του Ατσαλακη και εκτιμω, αν κρινουμε απο ενα μπαλωμα στο πλαι τα μαγουλα και το περιορισμενο ευρος βυθισματος οτι μαλλον στην παλια του ζωη ηταν παλεταδικο

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Επίσης, γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος για το αναφερόμενο Ληξούρι Σταρ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν γνωριζω αλλα ο ναυπηγος Νικολαος Δαφνιας ειχε παρακολουθησει σεμιναρια στην αυστραλια για καταμαραν και ετσι εξηγηται το πλουσιο ιστορικο σε μελετες σκαφων αυτου του ειδους

----------


## rafina-lines

Α, άμα είναι έτσι, μήπως γι' αυτό και το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ μας προέκυψε καταμαράν...  Γιατί ως ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ από την Alphamarine κατασκευάστηκε τότε.  Δεν ξέρω βέβαια από ποιο ναυπηγό...   :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALPHA MARINE =ΔΑΦΝΙΑΣ,μελετη, μυρινα και χαρουλα κατασκευαστηκαν στου Ατσαλακη

----------


## rafina-lines

Α, δλδ εννοείς ότι και τα δύο πλοία (ΜΥΡΙΝΑ και ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ) τα έκανε ο ίδιος ναυπηγός... (Δαφνιάς), σωστά?? Επειδή όμως ο ναυπηγός αυτός έκανε σεμινάρια στην Αυστραλία για καταμαράν, το δεύτερο πλοίο του το έκανε καταμαράν. Γιατί έτσι όπως βλέπω να συνδέονται τώρα, δε μπορεί το ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ να έγινε καταμαράν χωρίς να έχει σχέση με τα σεμινάρια του Δαφνιά με το ίδιο αντικείμενο... Εκτός αν ο Γούτος ήθελε εξαρχής να φτιάξει καταμαράν κι έστειλε το ναυπηγό στην Αυστραλία να κάνει σεμινάρια ώστε να έρθει μετά πίσω να του το φτιάξει. Μπορεί να'ναι κι έτσι... Πάντως σίγουρα πιστεύω τα σεμινάρια του Δαφνιά στην Αυστραλία συνδέονται με το ότι το ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ έγινε καταμαράν.  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας πούμε και ένα "κουτσομπολιό" για το πλοίο. Μόλις σήμερα έμαθα ότι το πλοίο ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε και ανήκε στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια _Βίκυ Λέανδρος_, και το όνομα του οφειλόταν στο όνομα του πατέρα της (το αληθινό επώνυμο της είναι Παπαθανασίου). Μάλιστα όπως μου ειπώθηκε, δεν ήταν το μοναδικό πλοίο που ανήκε εκείνα τα χρόνια στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο _ανέβηκε σε φωτογραφία στο shipspotting_ πριν λίγες ημέρες, χωρίς πλέον τα χαρακτηριστικά μπλε και πορτοκαλί χρώματα της Naviera Austral, και -όπως αναφέρεται στα σχόλια- με νέο όνομα το _DONA CANDIDA_ και νέα σημαία _St. Vincent & Grenadines_ (πριν έφερε ως γνωστόν σημαία Χιλής).

Βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Puerto Montt της Χιλής όπου ήταν και η βάση του όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, αλλά ως νέα του εταιρεία εμφανίζεται η VITEOCA GESL θυγατρική της REDWISE MARITIME SERVICES BV με έδρα στην Ολλανδία. Να θυμίσω εδώ ότι η REDWISE MARITIME SERVICES εξειδικεύεται σε "μεταφορές" πλοίων ανά την υφήλιο, και στο παρελθόν είχε αναλάβει να μεταφέρει (με δικά της πληρώματα και δική της ευθύνη) στο εξωτερικό δικά μας πλοία ανοικτού τύπου που είχαν πουληθεί σε διάφορες χώρες.

Για να δούμε τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον στο βαποράκι......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο πρέπει να έχει αφήσει πίσω του οριστικά την "καριέρα" του στην Χιλή. Τελευταίο του στίγμα στο AIS σήμερα από το λιμάνι Jamestown της νήσου της Αγίας Ελένης (υπερπόντιο έδαφος του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου στο Νότιο Ατλαντικό). Το νησί βρίσκεται _σχεδόν στο κέντρο_ του νότιου Ατλαντικού, στη νοητή ευθεία Αγκόλας - Βραζιλίας, και υποθέτω πως δεν είναι ο τελικός του προορισμός, αλλά ότι κροσσάροντας τον Ατλαντικό σταμάτησε εκεί για ανεφοδιασμό.

Σαν προορισμό του εκπέμπει το Port Stanley, αλλά πληκτρολογώντας το στο Google, μου παρουσιάζει πέραν του ενός ...Port Stanley, σε νήσους Φώκλαντ, Καναδά μέχρι και στην Αυστραλία. Πιθανόν βέβαια να πρόκειται για το Port Stanley στα νησιά Φώκλαντ, να ήταν ενδιάμεσος προορισμός του, και απλά να ξεχάστηκαν να τον αλλάξουν στην συσκευή AIS όταν έφυγαν από εκεί !!! 

Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε, εννοείται.....

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε αγκυροβολημένο προχθές στη νήσο της Αγίας Ελένης, καθοδόν για την Αφρική. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που προσεγγίζει στο απομονωμένο νησί πλοίο ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος αφού κάποτε το είχε εξυπηρετήσει το WORLD RENAISSANCE αλλά και το ΙΑΣΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής.

ClFOLphWEAAgy4w.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σαν προορισμό του εκπέμπει το Port Stanley, αλλά πληκτρολογώντας το στο Google, μου παρουσιάζει πέραν του ενός ...Port Stanley, σε νήσους Φώκλαντ, Καναδά μέχρι και στην Αυστραλία. Πιθανόν βέβαια να πρόκειται για το Port Stanley στα νησιά Φώκλαντ, να ήταν ενδιάμεσος προορισμός του, και απλά να ξεχάστηκαν να τον αλλάξουν στην συσκευή AIS όταν έφυγαν από εκεί !!!


Έτσι τελικά ήταν. Το Port Stanley ήταν αυτό των νησιών Φώκλαντ, και είχε ξεχαστεί στην συσκευή AIS όταν έφυγε από κεί το πλοίο. Μετά τη νήσο της Αγίας Ελένης, επόμενος προορισμός στην Αφρική, το λιμάνι Μαλαμπο στην νήσο Μπιόκο της Ισημερινής Γουινέας (γνωστότατος .....παράδεισος πολλών πρώην ελληνικών παντοφλών !!!!).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο πλοίο από την Παρασκευή 1η Ιουλίου βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Μάλαμπο στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Tο πλοίο από την Παρασκευή 1η Ιουλίου βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Μάλαμπο στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα.


Και από ότι φαίνεται, αυτός ήταν και ο τελικός προορισμός του πλοίου, που πλέον -μετά την Χιλή- θα δουλέψει στις ακτές της δυτικής Αφρικής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο  ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα, με πλοιοκτήτρια (τουλάχιστον αρχικά) την γνωστή καλλιτέχνιδα  κ. Βίκυ Λέανδρος. Η παραγγελία στο ναυπηγείο αφορούσε σε δύο αδελφά πλοία κλειστού τύπου,  τα _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ (μετέπειτα ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ, ΓΡΑΜΒΟΥΣΑ) και _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_, με αντίστοιχα νηολόγια Πειραιά _4879_ και _4894_,  και με αντίστοιχα _ΙΜΟ_ numbers _7364821_ και _7364807_.




> Ας πούμε και ένα "κουτσομπολιό" για το πλοίο. Μόλις σήμερα έμαθα ότι το πλοίο ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε και ανήκε στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια _Βίκυ Λέανδρος_,  και το όνομα του οφειλόταν στο όνομα του πατέρα της (το αληθινό επώνυμο  της είναι Παπαθανασίου). Μάλιστα όπως μου ειπώθηκε, δεν ήταν το  μοναδικό πλοίο που ανήκε εκείνα τα χρόνια στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα.


Εν αντιθέσει με το _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ που παρέμεινε ημιτελές έως το 1981, η κατασκευή του  _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ προχώρησε και ολοκληρώθηκε,




> Αγαπητοί  φίλοι  δεν  επρόκειτο  για  ημιτελές   αλλά  για  ολοκληρωμένο  πλοίο  που  είχε  όπως  ειπώθηκε  το  όνομα   ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.


το  μέλλον του όμως υπήρξε αρκετά "ομιχλώδες" μέχρι τουλάχιστον το _1991_ όταν  και μετασκευάστηκε και πήρε το όνομα _ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_.




> Αγαπητέ  Ελληνίς  δεν  γνωρίζω  αν  το ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ   δραστηριοποιήθηκε  σε  κάποια  ακτοπλοΐκή  γραμμή  δεν  είχα  διαβάσει   κάτι  σχετικό  στον  τύπο  τουλάχιστον,  το  περίεργο  είναι  ότι  το   πλοίο  πουλήθηκε  κάποια  στιγμή  σε  πλειστηριασμό  σε  Σύριους  και   ξανά  μετά  αγοράστηκε  από  Έλληνες.





> Για το ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ έχω διαβάσει πως είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα. 
> Κάποια στιγμή ανήκε σε κάποια West Africa Shipping και κάποια άλλη το  είχαν πάρει Σύριοι. Τελικά το 1986 πουλήθηκε στην "Πανκρητική Ν.Ε." για  να μετανομαστεί σε DANIA HELLAS. Μάλλον από εκεί το πήρε ο  Γούτος.





> Σιγά σιγά το κουβάρι της πρό-Γούτου ιστορίας του πλοίου ξετυλίγεται.
> Από το καιρό που έγραψα το παραπάνω ποστ, έμαθα πως το πλοίο είχε πάρει  και άλλα δυο ονόματα αφού μετονομάστηκε το 1988 σε ΧΙΟΝΗ και το 1990 σε  ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ. 
> Άραγε το όνομα ΧΙΟΝΗ να συνδέεται με πώληση στο Μινιώτη; Ίσως να το  προόριζε να το μετασκευάσει για πλόες στη Χίο και τελικά το μεταπούλησε  για να πάρει το 1990 το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ που το μετονόμασε ΧΙΟΝΗ.
> Λογικά το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ πρέπει να ήταν μια πρώτη επιλογή ονόματος όταν  αγοράστηκε από το Γούτο. Καλύτερα να το είχε κρατήσει μιας και στη Κέα  έμεινε να ταξιδεύει.





> Αγαπητέ  Ellinis  το  πλοίο  αυτό  έχει  μεγάλη   ιστορία.  Το  αποκαλώ  ως  ''Το  πλοίο  που  απαρνήθηκε  τον  εαυτό   του''.
> Σκέψου  ότι  υπήρξε  και  η  <<κηδεία>>  του  ως  ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΕΑ.


Και πράγματι, όπως είχε γράψει ο σοφός _esperos_, υπήρξε και η "γραφειοκρατική κηδεία" του _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ - ΧΙΟΝΗ - ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ_ !!! Στις βάσεις δεδομένων (grosstonnage.com) με το _ΙΜΟ 7364807_ βρίσκουμε το πλοίο ως _DEAD_ :

IMO number : 7364807
Name of the ship : NISSOS KEA
Type of ship : RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP
Gross tonnage : 393 tons
DWT : 304 tons
Year of build : 1975
Builder : NAUS SHIPYARD - ATHENS, GREECE
Last known flag : GREECE
Former names : HIONI until 1990 Jan, LEANDROS until 1985, MYRINA EXPRESS (period unknown)
*Status : Dead*

αλλά το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι πως αποτελεί πιθανότατα την μοναδική περίπτωση παγκοσμίως να φέρει δύο διαφορετικά ΙΜΟ numbers, αφού το ...Dead πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται εν ενεργεία και να συνυπάρχει στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως :

IMO number : 8869335
Name of the ship : DON BALDO
Type of ship : RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP
MMSI : 725000627
Gross tonnage : 2247 tons
DWT : 682 tons
Year of build : 1991
Builder : KARAGEORGIS SHIPYARD - ATHENS, GREECE
Flag : CHILE
Home port : VALPARAISO
Class society : HELLENIC SHIPPING REGISTER
Manager & owner : NAVIERA AUSTRAL - PUERTO MONTT, CHILE
Former names : MYRINA EXPRESS

----------


## npapad

Μερικά στοιχεία για το ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ από τα Greek Shipping Directories της δεκαετίας του 1980.
Some more info about LEANDROS taken from The 80s editions of the Greek Shipping Directory.

LEANDROS, built 1973 ("Naus" Philippou Bros S.A., Perama), 980 gt, 67,82m X 12,12 m, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 4894), IMO 7364807. Call sign SV2331.
Engines : 2 oil 4SA 2640 BHP (Schwermaschinenbau Karl Liebknecht, Magdeburg, Germany).
Renamed DANIA HELLAS in 1996 and converted in 1990 (also re-engined with Mirrless Blackstone engines replacing the old ones).
Owners (~1980 to 1990) : West Africa Shipping Co (Tzafos Dem. & Tzafos Christos, Emm Benaki 1 (Stadiou 54) Athens).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε πολύ χρήσιμα τα στοιχεία σου (μια διόρθωση, το όνομα DANIA HELLAS το πήρε το 1986 και όχι 1996), και επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό που έγραψα ως προς το ότι τα _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ και _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ είχαν παραγγελθεί ως αδελφά πλοία,




> Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_  το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο  ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα, με πλοιοκτήτρια  (τουλάχιστον αρχικά) την γνωστή καλλιτέχνιδα  κ. Βίκυ Λέανδρος. Η  παραγγελία στο ναυπηγείο αφορούσε σε δύο αδελφά πλοία κλειστού τύπου,  τα _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ (μετέπειτα ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ, ΓΡΑΜΒΟΥΣΑ) και _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_, με αντίστοιχα νηολόγια Πειραιά _4879_ και _4894_,  και με αντίστοιχα _ΙΜΟ_ numbers _7364821_ και _7364807_.
> 
> Εν αντιθέσει με το _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ που παρέμεινε ημιτελές έως το 1981, η κατασκευή του  _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ προχώρησε και ολοκληρώθηκε......


αφού όπως βλέπουμε αναφερόντουσαν από δύο διαφορετικές πηγές (Greek  Shipping Directory και Lloyd's Register) με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις, ολική  χωρητικότητα και μηχανές.

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ - 980 gt,  67,82m X 12,12 m, Engines : 2 oil 4SA 2640 BHP (Schwermaschinenbau Karl Liebknecht, Magdeburg, Germany).

_ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_  - 990 gt, 67,80 m X 12,12 m, Engines : 2 Oil 4SA, 2640 BHP,  16 Knots (Schwermaschinenbau Karl Liebknecht, Magdeburg, Germany)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα _δύο ποστ που ανέβηκαν σήμερα_ στο θέμα του ΓΡΑΜΒΟΥΣΑ - ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ, να προσθέσω ακόμα σε αυτό που έγραψε ο φίλος _BEN BRUCE_,




> το Μυρινα Εξπρες απο την αλλη αποτελει μαλλον  <θρυλο> οτι ηταν αδελφο του Σαρωνικος, _καθως ηταν φορτηγο_ και  μετασκευαστηκε σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ με παρα πολυ μεγαλη αλλαγη μερων της  σιδηροκατασκευης ωστε χαρακτηριστηκε <Νεοτευκτο> ναυπηγησης  1990


ότι κάτι παρόμοιο μου είχε πει στην συνομιλία μας και ο κ. Σαβιολάκης, ότι δηλαδή το _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ (ή με όποιο άλλο όνομα προ _ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ εποχής) είχε υπάρξει ως φορτηγό - ro/ro.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρακατω θα δειτε ενα παλιο ποστ για του λογου το αληθες......


Στην παρακατω σελιδα θα δειτε θαυμαστα παραγματα απο την μετασκευη του....

http://mobile.alphamarine.gr/project...-express-1990/




Eιναι οπως τα ειχε περιγραψει ο espreros το ναυπηγειο ηταν του Ατσαλακη  και εκτιμω, αν κρινουμε απο ενα μπαλωμα στο πλαι τα μαγουλα και το  περιορισμενο ευρος βυθισματος οτι μαλλον στην παλια του ζωη ηταν  παλεταδικο 				 
 				 					Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το χρήστη BEN BRUCE : 20-01-2015 στις 22:47

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από ότι βλέπω φίλε _BEN BRUCE_, στην ιστοσελίδα που μας θύμισες, το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως _"a former Ro-Ro freighter"_, ο ίδιος όρος δηλαδή που χρησιμοποίησε και ο κ. Σαβιολάκης, φορτηγό - ro/ro. Χωρίς βέβαια αυτό καθόλου να αποκλείει την πιθανότητα να ήταν -όπως είπες- παλετάδικο.

Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι το πλοίο και κατόπιν της μεγάλης μετασκευής - ανακατασκευής του 1990-91, διατήρησε τις ίδιες σχεδόν διαστάσεις με τις αρχικές που είχε και ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_, όπως βλέπουμε _στο πλάνο_ που είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο Appia_1978.

68,9m X 12,1m ως _DON BALDO_ έναντι των αρχικών 67,8m X 12,1m ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δώσω μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία για την παράξενη ιστορία του άλλοτε ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.




> Ας πούμε και ένα "κουτσομπολιό" για το πλοίο. Μόλις σήμερα έμαθα ότι το πλοίο ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε και ανήκε στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια _Βίκυ Λέανδρος_,  και το όνομα του οφειλόταν στο όνομα του πατέρα της (το αληθινό επώνυμο  της είναι Παπαθανασίου). Μάλιστα όπως μου ειπώθηκε, δεν ήταν το  μοναδικό πλοίο που ανήκε εκείνα τα χρόνια στην διάσημη Ελληνίδα.





> Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται ως _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο  ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα, με πλοιοκτήτρια (τουλάχιστον αρχικά) την γνωστή καλλιτέχνιδα  κ. Βίκυ Λέανδρος.


Όπως σωστά ανέφερε ο ΕV το συμβόλαιο για τη ναυπήγηση του σκάφους υπογράφηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1973 ανάμεσα στην Α.Παπαθανασίου-Ε.Καβαλλάρης ΑΕ και το ναυπηγείο Ναυς - Αφοί Φιλίππου και αφορούσε τη ναυπήγηση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις αυτές που έχουν προαναφερθεί. Την επόμενη χρονιά το πλοίο άλλαξε χέρια για να ξαναπεράσει το 1975 στην αρχική ιδιοκτήτρια που κατόπιν μετονομάστηκε σε "Λέανδρος Α.Ν.Ε." 
Το ίδιο έτος περιήλθε στον Χρ. Τζάφο (συνιδιοκτήτη της West Africa Shipping, όπως μας έχει πει ο npapad), το 1976 ξαναπωλείται και το 1977 το αγοράζει η Ν.Ε. Δυτικής Αφρικής Ε.Π.Ε. (άρα και παλι οι Αφοι Τζάφου).




> Εν αντιθέσει με το _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_ που παρέμεινε ημιτελές έως το 1981, η κατασκευή του  _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ προχώρησε και ολοκληρώθηκε,


Η ολοκλήρωση του σκάφους έγινε τον Αύγουστο του 1978 χωρίς να καταγραφεί κάποια αλλαγή στον τύπο του, κάτι που προφανώς όμως έγεινε.
Το Μάη του 1982 το σκάφος εκτέθηκε σε πλειστηριασμό στη Συρία με αποτέλεσμα να διαγραφεί από το ελληνικό νηολόγιο για πρώτη φορά.

Ακολουθούν τέσσερα χρόνια και τον Απρίλιο του 1986 το αγοράζει η "Πανκρητική Ν.Ε." και νηολογείται εκ νέου στον Πειραιά ως* Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ* με α/α 8997 και μετονομάζεται σε ΝΤΑΝΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ με διαστάσεις 68,2 Χ 12,1 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 392 κόρων. 



> Άραγε το όνομα ΧΙΟΝΗ να συνδέεται με πώληση στο Μινιώτη; Ίσως να το  προόριζε να το μετασκευάσει για πλόες στη Χίο και τελικά το μεταπούλησε  για να πάρει το 1990 το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ που το μετονόμασε ΧΙΟΝΗ.
> Λογικά το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ πρέπει να ήταν μια πρώτη επιλογή ονόματος όταν  αγοράστηκε από το Γούτο. Καλύτερα να το είχε κρατήσει μιας και στη Κέα  έμεινε να ταξιδεύει.


Όπως είχα γράψει η μετονομασία του σε ΧΙΟΝΗ - έγινε το 1987 - είχε πράγματι να κάνει με την αγορά του σκάφους από την "Ακτοπλοΐα Αιγαίου" του Ξ. Μηνιωτή. Ωστόσο πρέπει να παρέμεινε ανεκμετάλλευτο μέχρι την πώληση του στο τέλος του 1989 στη "ΝΕ Κυθνου-Κέας" του Γούτου που το μετονόμασε σε ΚΕΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. 



> Αγαπητέ  Ellinis  το  πλοίο  αυτό  έχει  μεγάλη   ιστορία.  Το  αποκαλώ  ως  ''Το  πλοίο  που  απαρνήθηκε  τον  εαυτό   του''.
> Σκέψου  ότι  υπήρξε  και  η  <<κηδεία>>  του  ως  ΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΕΑ.


 


> αλλά το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι πως αποτελεί πιθανότατα την μοναδική περίπτωση παγκοσμίως να φέρει δύο διαφορετικά ΙΜΟ numbers, αφού το ...Dead πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται εν ενεργεία και να συνυπάρχει στις βάσεις δεδομένων


Το ΚΕΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ οδηγήθηκε το 1990 στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα όπου τον Νοέμβριο ολοκληρώθηκε η διάλυση του! με αποτέλεσμα να διαγραφεί για δεύτερη φορά από τα νηολόγια.

Ένα μήνα αργότερα, το Δεκέμβρη του 1990, νηολογήθηκε το ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ως τελόν υπό ναυπήγηση από την Γενική Ναυπηγική _"με τη μέθοδο προκατασκευασμένων τμημάτων και χρησιμοποίηση παλαιών σιδηρουλικών από το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΕΑ σε ποσοστό 25%_"  :Tennis:

----------


## npapad

> Ακολουθούν τέσσερα χρόνια και τον Απρίλιο του 1986 το αγοράζει η "Πανκρητική Ν.Ε." και νηολογείται εκ νέου στον Πειραιά ως* Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ* με α/α 8997 και μετονομάζεται σε ΝΤΑΝΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ με διαστάσεις 68,2 Χ 12,1 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 392 κόρων.


Με δεδομένο ότι τα directories της εποχής αναφέρουν ότι δεν άλλαξε πλοιοκτήτες σαν ΝΤΑΝΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ, η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία (Πανκρητική Ν.Ε.) πρέπει να ανήκε στους προηγούμενους πλοιοκτήτες του.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία (από το fb) του πλοίου που ταξιδεύε πια μεταξύ Bata-Malabo στην Ισημερινή Γουϊνέα με το όνομα DONA CANDIDA

dona candida Bata-Malabo.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε άψογη εξωτερική (τουλάχιστον) εμφάνιση το καραβάκι στην φωτογραφία, πολύ δε περισσότερο αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι δουλεύει στην δυτική Αφρική..... Έχουν αλλαχτεί και τα χρώματα του σε σχέση με το πως έφυγε πριν δύο χρόνια από την Χιλή.




> Το πλοίο _ανέβηκε σε φωτογραφία στο shipspotting_ πριν λίγες ημέρες, χωρίς πλέον τα χαρακτηριστικά μπλε και πορτοκαλί χρώματα της Naviera Austral, και -όπως αναφέρεται στα σχόλια- με νέο όνομα το _DONA CANDIDA_ και νέα σημαία _St. Vincent & Grenadines_ (πριν έφερε ως γνωστόν σημαία Χιλής).


Με την ευκαιρία να επιβεβαιώσουμε ότι η REDWISE MARITIME SERVICES είχε αναλάβει την μεταφορά του από την Χιλή προς την Ισημερινή Γουινέα,  




> Βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Puerto Montt της Χιλής όπου ήταν και η βάση του όλα  τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, αλλά ως νέα του εταιρεία εμφανίζεται η VITEOCA  GESL θυγατρική της REDWISE MARITIME SERVICES BV με έδρα στην Ολλανδία.  Να θυμίσω εδώ ότι η REDWISE MARITIME SERVICES εξειδικεύεται σε  "μεταφορές" πλοίων ανά την υφήλιο, και στο παρελθόν είχε αναλάβει να  μεταφέρει (με δικά της πληρώματα και δική της ευθύνη) στο εξωτερικό δικά  μας πλοία ανοικτού τύπου που είχαν πουληθεί σε διάφορες χώρες.


βλέποντας _σε αυτό το βιντεάκι_ πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από εκείνο το υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι του.

----------

